# Om El Donya



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The nation referred to as “Om El Donya” or “Mother of the World” is not leading the world in technology, industry, culture, health, or education, but is instead leading the world in drug use and sexual harassment.

Reports released this week have shocked both Egyptians and the international community, after it was revealed that Egypt leads the world in drug use, sexual harassment, the political oppression of women, the number of Hepatitis C infections, and the number of deaths caused by road accidents


Egypt reaches a new ‘high’ | Egyptian Streets ????? ???



and yet someone will come on and say.. it has never happened to me.


----------

